
No, the White House didn’t Photoshop an image of the president’s hand - doener
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2017/01/27/no-the-white-house-didnt-photoshop-an-image-of-the-presidents-hand/?utm_term=.febb3c91fbf1
======
tonylemesmer
The Twitter photo comparisons are of photos that aren't even of Presidents
standing at the same angle.

